# 1/64 lowriders



## rollinbajito (Jun 5, 2006)

im looking on try to fine some 1/64 lowrider wheels and one got info let me know also post pics of 1/64 lowrider car/impalas thanks


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

I got alot of 1/64 kustoms. So dose it only have to be Impalas.


----------



## rollinbajito (Jun 5, 2006)

halfasskustoms said:


> I got alot of 1/64 kustoms. So dose it only have to be Impalas.


no post could b any


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)




----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

Man O man I see alot of jada. Nice.


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

halfasskustoms said:


> Man O man I see alot of jada. Nice.


ALOT OF EVERYTHING BRO...LOL..


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)




----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)




----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)




----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

here a lil shot of a HUGE 1/64 problem i have!! LOL


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

i got a shit load for sale right now


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

MARINATE said:


> i got a shit load for sale right now


pics!? prices?! where you been hidin out marinate?!


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

im here, just aint building @ the moment


----------



## the1972batman (Sep 1, 2011)

I got a buddy who get down wit 1/64 lo lows! He may have about 200 cars! by the way, where did you find the cases?:dunno:


----------



## sasisneros (Aug 18, 2008)

I customize and paint them!!
Working on molding and casting wheels now!! Looking to get something close to the Tru-Spoke look














Custom - Booty Kit w/ spoke wheel


----------



## sasisneros (Aug 18, 2008)

Heres some more!!














Converted a SS into a LS


----------



## sasisneros (Aug 18, 2008)

Check my topic for more pics (link is in my sig)


----------



## rollinbajito (Jun 5, 2006)

sasisneros said:


> Check my topic for more pics (link is in my sig)
> View attachment 385390
> 
> View attachment 385389


mice work were can i get wheels :dunno:


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

Iv got more kustoms. All of them are compleat custom to just repaint and wheels swaps.































































I know there not lowriders but still kool lookin kustoms.


----------



## caprice on dz (Jan 17, 2002)

I got a bunch of the revell lowriders with the adjustable suspensions, been planning on a diorama layout of a Sonic type drive in restaurant


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

*Would love to build another 1/64 RC lowrider.
*









*http://jevries.com/microlows.html*


----------



## sasisneros (Aug 18, 2008)

rollinbajito said:


> mice work were can i get wheels :dunno:


I am currently making some and will consider selling them








you can also check ebay


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

sasisneros said:


> I am currently making some and will consider selling them
> View attachment 387175
> 
> 
> you can also check ebay


Are those just the wheels or tires too.


----------



## sasisneros (Aug 18, 2008)

halfasskustoms said:


> Are those just the wheels or tires too.


Just the rims on the Jada, rims and tires on revell


----------



## caddydaddy1 (Jul 14, 2009)

rollinbajito said:


> mice work were can i get wheels :dunno:


go to www.hoppinhydros.com they got a lot of shit


----------



## sasisneros (Aug 18, 2008)

caddydaddy1 said:


> go to www.hoppinhydros.com they got a lot of shit


I don't think they sell anything this small


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

caddydaddy1 said:


> go to _*www.hoppinhydros.com*_ they got a lot of shit


:no: they wont have 1/64 wheels


----------



## sasisneros (Aug 18, 2008)

Here are a few more I recently finished!!
68 Impala








67 Impala


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

nice! are those the real revell or your cast......im thinking of what to do for chrome on the ones you casted for me.....foil may be a pain in that lil round dish and then painting the tires.....what your method to your madness?


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

sasisneros said:


> Here are a few more I recently finished!!
> 68 Impala
> 
> 
> ...



Those are kool man.


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS (Jul 23, 2009)

sasisneros said:


> Here are a few more I recently finished!!
> 68 Impala
> 
> 
> ...


nice!!


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

Here more of what I got.


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)




----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS (Jul 23, 2009)

halfasskustoms said:


> Here more of what I got.


damn those are cool!!!


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

Here's more.


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

halfasskustoms said:


> Iv got more kustoms. All of them are compleat custom to just repaint and wheels swaps.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You get down on a small scale homie,great work all of them,especially the Pearly Gates Hearse!


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

Thanks man. Its what Iv been doing all this time I wasnt doing model cars.


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

Some of these I seen on your site,damn you got a lot more then you let on.Looks like you been keeping busy all that time.


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

Up to a 1 1/2 ago.


----------



## sasisneros (Aug 18, 2008)

hocknberry said:


> nice! are those the real revell or your cast......im thinking of what to do for chrome on the ones you casted for me.....foil may be a pain in that lil round dish and then painting the tires.....what your method to your madness?


Those ones are the actual revell.
On the ones I have finished, for chrome I used Alclad, I tried foil and it was a pain in the ass.
What I have done was paint the entire wheel and rim black, then tape off the tire portion and paint the rim chrome (Alclad), then to finish I paint the whitewall


----------



## bigkidd420 (Jan 6, 2012)

Here one of mine a bought


----------



## sasisneros (Aug 18, 2008)

TTT


----------

